# What is this for?



## techbuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

What is this bar for? (circled in yellow)






It just seems to get in my way. Would it be ok to take it out? I can't fit my PSU with this bar installed?

p.s.- that's not my computer...picture is only for illustration purposes.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2008)

a rail for your PSU to sit on at a guess. if not then maybe just a support bracket


----------



## Ehstii (Jan 29, 2008)

probably case support or stability


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

It's fror stability, with the side panel on, removing the bar shouldn't affect things too much.  Unbolt it and try it.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 29, 2008)

Supports the extra weight of the PSU and helps keep the case "square".


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

If it does support the PSU, don't remove it.


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's fror stability, with the side panel on, removing the bar shouldn't affect things too much.  Unbolt it and try it.



Man...you and Namslas90 are so helpful on this forum. Everytime I post a question...it takes you about 5 seconds to respond.

I took it out without any stability issues.

The problem was that I couldn't fit my PSU in the case with that bar?

Does anyone else have a bar like this in their case?


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Supports the extra weight of the PSU and helps keep the case "square".



Will removing one side hurt things?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have on in my Tsunami, it is a pain in the ass.  One of these days I am just going to cut it out.


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine was easy to take out. It was just screwed in.

Well...its out and my case hasn't turned into a circle yet...

I guess I am a little scared that it will hurt my case down the road.

My PSU is so big and that rail just got in my way to where I couldn't mount my PSU.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 29, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Will removing one side hurt things?



Never done it, probably not.  At most is might cause the back or side to "bow" out.
depends on the weight of the PSU, you could always remove it in a way that it can be replaced just in case.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one in my TT Armor. I think it's great actually. I hid all my fan/molex cables behind it (I have alot of fans/controller) to keep the case looking tidy. If thats not your thing, I think you can remove it (as others said, make sure the PSU doesn't need it for support). Although on my case the bar sits a little lower and does not support the PSU.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Will removing one side hurt things?



I have the 570 Aurora and it has a similar bar.
I removed it without issue.


----------



## ktr (Jan 29, 2008)

Those support beams are common on lite aluminum cases, due to their thin metal walls. Without it, you cases is gonna twist and can possibly deform itself. Also, as stated, it can also server as a psu support, because the weight can bend the mountings.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 29, 2008)

Just dont set anything on top of your case thats heavy.  I put my college books (like 20lbs) and laptop on top of mine all the time, the back end of your case might cave in. hah


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a support brace to me.


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Just dont set anything on top of your case thats heavy.  I put my college books (like 20lbs) and laptop on top of mine all the time, the back end of your case might cave in. hah



Jesus. I hope that doesn't happen.

Funny thing...I just called Gigabyte technical support and the person I talked to said that it is recommended to keep them installed.

I will have to find a way to install it back with my PSU installed. :shadedshu


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Auroras have excellent build quality. Removing this bar will not hurt its integrity in any way.


----------



## keakar (Jan 29, 2008)

keep the brace, as stated before its there for structural support and may support your psu as well so go ahead and mod it if you need to but keep in mind you might need to unmod it for your next psu.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 29, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Jesus. I hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> Funny thing...I just called Gigabyte technical support and the person I talked to said that it is recommended to keep them installed.
> 
> I will have to find a way to install it back with my PSU installed. :shadedshu




Well i think they are going to say that by removing anything anywhere shouldnt be done, thats the way it is for everything.  If there anyway to attach it lower?  Just move it down so your PSU wikll fit in?  Solder it?  I'm sure there is a way around it


----------



## strick94u (Jan 29, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Jesus. I hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> Funny thing...I just called Gigabyte technical support and the person I talked to said that it is recommended to keep them installed.
> 
> I will have to find a way to install it back with my PSU installed. :shadedshu



Its there to give the case stability to keep it from shaking as dust builds on the fans ect, I doubt you will ever notice it gone being as how most people on this forum ever go more than about a month without changing things out.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 29, 2008)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I will have to find a way to install it back with my PSU installed.



my case is similar (antec plusview) for me to put my psu in ive got to have both side panels off and snake it through those cross supports, plus my optical drives have to be out cuz my psu is rotated. pain in the ass. 

until i got smart went to the hardware store and bought a box of 1/8" rivets so now i just pop the 6 rivets out when i have to remove it.

i also have a mcr-220 modded into the top so that takes up some space


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I have on in my Tsunami, it is a pain in the ass.  One of these days I am just going to cut it out.



i've cutted mine on my 3rsystem case
much better now


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 29, 2008)

bracket so it doesn't put as much pressure on the case joints when the sides are off


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I say this is not rocket science. This a "brace" that is about 60 grams in weight.
As long as you are not using your PC as a step ladder,...take the thing off if necessary. The Aurora is made of metal, not wet cardboard.
I have an Aurora now, and have built 2 others,..I speak from direct experience.
As far as the company rep., sure they are going to say leave it stock, just as any manufacturer would.Just like you should never overclock you cpu or modify your exhaust on your car.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 29, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I say this is not rocket science. This a "brace" that is about 60 grams in weight.
> As long as you are not using your PC as a step ladder,...take the thing off if necessary. The Aurora is made of metal, not wet cardboard.
> I have an Aurora now, and have built 2 others,..I speak from direct experience.
> As far as the company rep., sure they are going to say leave it stock, just as any manufacturer would.Just like you should never overclock you cpu or modify your exhaust on your car.



What happened to that keyboard? It's missing a chunk


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Silverel said:


> What happened to that keyboard? It's missing a chunk



Wow good eye for detail. I just removed it to give me a little more room on my desk.


----------

